
The country where a luxury Tesla has become the budget option - reddotX
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/30/norway-where-the-electric-tesla-has-become-the-budget-option.html
======
Corrado
The article mentions that the batteries don't perform well at -20°. I wonder
what Tesla has done to prevent freezing and how well their systems work in the
extreme cold. My guess is that they have planned for this but it would be nice
to hear from someone in a colder country that can confirm the performance of
the batteries in extreme conditions.

